# Anybody consider coming to Oklahoma to Hunt.



## leaseagent (Nov 29, 2005)

I have alot of land in Oklahoma I would like to lease.  Typically I would like to lease the properties annually that would give you all available game but will consider other options. I have very good deer, duck, turkey, geese, and quail. Please any inquiries call (405) 742-2893 anytime day or evening.


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Im hopefully coming out to the Stillwater area this coming spring to turkey hunt but I will be hunting private land of a buddy of mine from high school....


----------



## leaseagent (Nov 29, 2005)

really I am from Stillwater


----------



## Arrow3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a high school buddy that went to school at Ok St....He has bought some land out that way and ive got a free place to hunt Rios!!!


----------



## leaseagent (Nov 29, 2005)

there's a ton of them out here if you can get on the right places.  That's awesome that your friend went to OSU, i am attending it right now.


----------



## Woody (Nov 29, 2005)

la --------------- post some info?

Never can tell what will happen and should increase interest?

What part of the state?
How big is the tract(s) of land?
Price per acre?
Long term?


----------



## leaseagent (Nov 29, 2005)

The land I would like to lease is 6000 acres in Grant County (North Central Oklahoma).  The area is known to have very good size deer and the land is already pretty much set up with stands and box blinds.  Last year at least 3 bucks over 170" were seen and one over 190" pushing 200" was seen as well.  So very good deer here.  Basically hunting over wheat and alfalfa fields and creek bottoms.  Very good hunting.  As far as price goes, we are looking at probably between $5 and $6 and acre.


----------



## short stop (Nov 30, 2005)

i gohunting  out of state ---weeks at a time --lots of plannin invloved ---how hard is it to get a non resident licence /buck tag --are they lottery or  store bought ?


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 30, 2005)

Do you have to be drawn to hunt in oakie or do we just buy an out of state liscense and hunt the whole season? What are the season dates in the state--Bow- gun? Is the whole 6000 acres for lease/


----------



## leaseagent (Nov 30, 2005)

As far as a liscence goes, they are over the counter and are reasonably priced.  Let me go check what the actual prices are and I will post them on here for you.  By the way, you can take up to 3 bucks in Oklahoma.  And yes, I would like to keep the 6000 acres in one tract.


----------



## Atlsooner (Nov 30, 2005)

Leaseagent.......I too am from the great state of Oklahoma. I was born and raised in Pryor. All my family lives there still. My twin brother has a 1500 acre lease close to Nowata. Good hunting back home and big deer. Man, I sure do miss the Quail hunting back home. What town is your lease close to? Let me know, and I'll let my brother know this as well. Oh by the way.......Go Sooners!


----------



## leaseagent (Nov 30, 2005)

the town the property is close to is Medford, Oklahoma.


----------



## leaseagent (Nov 30, 2005)

As far as prices go,  here is what the prices are for Oklahoma. Here is link to the page that has all the pricing.

http://wildlifedepartment.com/hunting2.htm

As you will see. They  are very reasonable compared to states like Kansas.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Nov 30, 2005)

Seems like we should be able to lease that land as a Woody's Hunting Preserve.
100 members @ $300.00 - $400.00 per year

How far is this place from Atl?


----------



## leaseagent (Nov 30, 2005)

Here is a link to the page that describes all of the regulations for deer hunting in Oklahoma.

http://www.wildlifedepartment.com/regs/huntregs4.htm


----------



## leaseagent (Nov 30, 2005)

There is really no possible way that you could hunt 100 people on this property.  Not even close to enough timber.  We are looking at probably like 12 hunters.  Somewhere in that range.


----------



## Atlsooner (Nov 30, 2005)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:
			
		

> Seems like we should be able to lease that land as a Woody's Hunting Preserve.
> 100 members @ $300.00 - $400.00 per year
> 
> How far is this place from Atl?


It's probably 925 miles from Atl. A good 14-15 hr drive.


----------



## leaseagent (Dec 1, 2005)

Oklahoma does have plenty of airports though and you are always welcome to bring a camper or something like that to stay in.  If that would not be feasible, tent camping or there is motels and hotels about 9 miles away for more options.


----------



## mudpupy (Dec 1, 2005)

let me get this streight, you want 12 members to hunt 6000 acres at 6 dollars an acre. That would be 3000 a member.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 1, 2005)

6000 acres should be able to support at least 20 members depending on the makeup of the property? Maybe even more!!! If not thats gonna be a tough one to find 12 members willing to spend 3000 a piece. I hope it all works out for you I am sure the property is awesome and some pretty country!!! Wish I could swing it!!!


----------



## leaseagent (Dec 1, 2005)

Just because it is 6000 acres doesn't automatically mean that it can hunt 20 or more people.  You could put 20 people on it, but guess what after a year or two the quality of the animals would greatly suffer because of so many deer being taken.  I have hunted Oklahoma for a very long time and know what an Oklahoma property can support.  Alot of this land is crop therefore increasing the amount of acerage per person you need.  Now if this property was in southeastern oklahoma in the moutainous area with alot of timber, yes, you caould probably even hunt 35 people on it, but in Northern Oklahoma, you have really got to be careful you don't hurt the herd.  I am really trying to preserve an excellent property, and if we do this, the potential to harvest very good animals is very high year after year.  There is high density of animals, just not acre for acre.  But there limited area where they are, there is a ton of them.  And as for the price, its not only for the incredible deer but also very good pheasant hunting as well.  Not to mention that the property is already set up with feeders, box blinds and treestands (no need for food plots because of all the agriculture.  But as I did mention, it would be between $5 and $6 and acre, so it is really between 2500 and 3000 if you have 12 people.  Why pay for a 2-3 day hunt for that price in Kansas when you can have year round access to the same size deer here in Oklahoma.  Don't get me wrong Kansas is great, but if you know where to hunt here in Oklahoma, the deer are here also.


----------



## scshep2002 (Dec 1, 2005)

Well I didnt know it had stands and feeders and all that. Maybe i didnt read into it enough. I see your point about one trophy hunt vs a year round lease. Dang i just wish i could get in on that place sounds like heaven.


----------



## miner (Dec 4, 2005)

*hunting*

Would you consider a pay per day or week hunts?I would love to hunt there only for a few days to maybe a week.


----------



## leaseagent (Dec 4, 2005)

No, I really don't want to do that,  I would like to try to stay with one group for long term.  You might give me a call because I might have something else for you though (405) 742-2893


----------



## leaseagent (Dec 7, 2005)

Okay, the 6000 acres is leased up through the 06 season.  However, I might have a few other opportunities if someone is interested.  They wouldn't be anywhere near 6000 acres but I do have some other land that is still great hunting.  If somebody is interested in an annual lease in Oklahoma, they can call me at (405) 742-2893 and I can explain what I have.


----------

